# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ-Tertial in GB Bewerbungen

## Vera

Hallo!

Leider bin ich notorisch etwas unorganisiert und habe mich jetzt sehr spaet erst entschlossen, mein Chirurgie-Tertial in GB (am liebsten in Irland) zu machen. Wer hat sich schon mal im Ausland beworben und weiss, was ich schreiben soll und welche Unterlagen geschickt werden muessen?
Allen, die jetzt auch Stex machen wuensche ich viel Erfolg!!!

Danke,
Vera

----------

Hi Vera,

ich habe eine Famulatur in Belfast am City Hospital gemacht und kann es nur empfehlen. Am besten, Du schreibst mir mal 'ne Mail (Antwort gibt es frhestens Freitag, Stex rules my life) wegen Details. Meine Adresse ist webmaster@liquid-propulsion.de

Tom

----------

Hi !
Ich habe ne sechswchige Famulatur in Bangor, Wales, gemacht. Dort haben die mir erzhlt, da kein Student lnger als sechs Wochen am diesem KH famulieren darf. Am besten ist ist via Email mit den KHern in Verbindung zu setzen. Das klappt ganz gut !!!
Toi Toi Toi
Jens

----------

Hallo,
ich bin zur Zeit in Nottingham am Queen`s Medical Centre fuer ein halbes PJ-Tertial in Chirurgie, auch hier gelten Bestimmungen der Medical School auslaendische Studenten fuer "electives" nicht laenger als 2 Monate zu akzeptieren- dafuer ist es ohne Studiengebuehr.

Kristin

----------

